# Sophronitis cernua



## hardy (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 8, 2013)

That's an outstanding group of well-grown C. cernua, and very nice photography. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2013)

Outstanding is the right word! 

I wonder why I don't have one!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm really liking the mounted plant, well done. Just wish I could grow them.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Nov 8, 2013)

Love these. Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2013)

The close-up flower is enchanting.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful flowers. 

Chuck


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 10, 2013)

thats a great show.
How do you grow them?


----------



## cattmad (Nov 10, 2013)

good to see someone else still refering to these as sophronitis


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautifully grown! I've wanted one of these since the mid-80s. I think I will


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 10, 2013)

I love the mounted one...will give it a try


----------



## hardy (Dec 30, 2013)

I pollinated two of the flowers from the last round of flowering and both pollinations took.

(at 50 days after pollination)





One of the cross is using Broughtonia sanguinea pollen.





The capsule of this cross turned yellow after developing for 50 days and I sowed the seeds several days ago. There were plenty of seeds within the capsule but under the microscope, there's no clearly visible embryo within the transparent seed (could either be empty seeds or the embryos are still too immature - Time will tell). And a photo of the empty capsule after sowing:





The other pollination is between two different clones, the female parent has slightly better color (slightly redder) but I like the shape of the pollen parent better. The capsule is yet to show any signs of ripening 50 days after pollination.







Ozpaph said:


> thats a great show.
> How do you grow them?



Last, but not least, sorry for missing your question. They are grown in a growth room set at 25 deg C day and 20 deg C night (77 deg F day, 68 deg F night). Light source is T5 tubes 10 cm from the plants. The mounted plant is watered daily or every other day, while the other two plants are potted in tightly packed sphagnum moss. These potted ones are watered to saturation and allowed to dry completely between waterings, once per week.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2013)

Swwet! Thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------

